# Blooming Nine Patch pattern



## sancraft

Does anyone have a pattern for the Blooming Nine Patch from the Traditions with a Twist by Blanche Young and her daughter Dalene Young Stone? I would like to get a copy of the pattern, but it was the only one in the book that I liked, so I didn't want to buy the book for one pattern.


----------



## Maura

Can you post a picture?


----------



## AngieM2

http://www.keyboardbiologist.net/knitblog/crafting/quilting/blooming-batik-9-patch-quilt/

Looking at this blog and going down from the finished top, to earlier and earlier - I bet you can figure it out.
If you start at at the bottom where she's picking out the fabrics and go up, it's a step by step how to of the blends of fabric and the small 9 patches in the larger 9 patches.

Looks really neat the way they blend the colors using the smaller nine patches as blending devices.

I'd like to see this done in rainbow colors. (now another idea I'd like to try.)..


----------



## Terri in WV

I have the book but I'll have to hunt for it. If I recall correctly, the pattern alternates between plain and nine patch blocks with the 9's being made from the 2 plains next to it.


----------



## sancraft

Thank you ladies


----------



## agr8day

If you can get the book from the library or a friend, maybe you can photocopy the pattern.


----------



## Cyngbaeld

http://bigforkbaycottonco.blogspot.com/2010/10/baby-blooming-nine-patch.html
I think this one is a bit easier to see. I couldn't tell what the pattern was on the batik one.


----------



## Terri in WV

I found my book so if you still want a copy pm me your addy.


----------



## sancraft

Terri in WV said:


> I found my book so if you still want a copy pm me your addy.


Thank you so much. I sent you my address.


----------



## sancraft

I got the pattern!!!!! Thank you so much. I won a contest at work with a video that I submitted on quilting. Don't get too excited. It was our kitten, Monkey, in the background that won it for me. She was into everything and absolutely hilarious. lol
Anyhoo, I won and I got a $100 giftcard. They had you put 3 places you would like a gift certificate to when you entered. Mine is to Fabric.com. I'll be shopping for fabric to get they one done as soon as the card arrives in the mail.


----------



## Terri in WV

Glad you got the pattern and the gift card! I keep looking at the pattern and seeing it in batiks, but I don't need to start another one right now.


----------

